# co2 absolutely necessary?



## p-owner (Apr 25, 2004)

is it absolutely necessary to keep it alive or does it just help it grow faster?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

there are plants which needs co2!
it's depends on which plants do you have?


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Plants that require low amounts of light, java ferns and others, typically do not require CO2. It is those tanks which are heavily planted that do need an additional CO2.

For me, I have a 55g tank with lots of java ferns, amazon swords, and some anubis. The tank is lit during the day, and it is stocked with a bunch of cichlids (RD, JD, Jewel, Convict, Pleco, Firemouth). I do have two Hagen CO2 cannisters and my plants have done really well for the past 6 months.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey sprinter78, I have a question about your planted 55 gallon tank. Are you able to keep a stable pH and what is your pH?



sprinter78 said:


> For me, I have a 55g tank with lots of java ferns, amazon swords, and some anubis. The tank is lit during the day, and it is stocked with a bunch of cichlids (RD, JD, Jewel, Convict, Pleco, Firemouth). I do have two Hagen CO2 cannisters and my plants have done really well for the past 6 months.


Since you have two CO2 Natural Plant Systems, can you please tell me how many plants you have?

I am trying to decide what I want to do for my 55 gallon tank. Plants will be in my 55 gallon, but I am not sure how many or how I will take care of them.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

pH is around 6.5-6.7 and it is fairly stable. I have two CO2 systems because according to Hagen, each system can support 20 g, and since I have a 55 g, I figured 2 would work, 3 maybe overkill.

As far as plants are concerned, right now I have a "medium" planted tank, though I want to expand the number of plants I have in there. Most of mine are small to medium amazon swords with a few java ferns and some anubis. I have a large piece of driftwood in the middle with clay pots. I will try to attach some java moss to the pots and the wood next.

Before you build a DIY system or a Hagen system, you need to decide which type of plants, what your lighting is like, and then you can decide to do CO2. But I would suggest you wait on the CO2 until you figure out which type of plants you want in there. If you just plan to do a few low light plants, then I wouldn't worry about CO2.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey sprinter78, thanks for the info! At this point, I am not sure what my 55 gallon tank will have in it. But I do appreciate your help, thanks again.


----------



## p-owner (Apr 25, 2004)

this is what i currently have in my 75:
2 corkscrew vals (about 2 inches only)
5 amazon swords
1 bateri v.
2 crystal val
2 willisii


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

It's always good sense to take some test on your water before you add anything to it.
You gotta know where you are, to know how you get where want to be.

I once lived in an area where the tap-water was loaded with CO2, so daily small waterchanges where a hell of a lot cheaper than any more or less industrial CO2-supply-gadget.

Just set up the tank with a good base-fertilizer and prober lighting.
Spend the first time getting the Ph and Kh stable, when you have those parameters in place you'll know what amount of CO2 you'll need to have maximum plant-growth.


----------

